# Good GOLLY this is an ABUNDANT resource!



## Shimmer (Jul 7, 2006)

GOD BLESS THE INTERNET! 
And thank Al Gore for 'inventing' it.


----------



## Tyester (Jul 7, 2006)

I like the muscle diagrams.

Shows how the muscles really work and how they can best be developed.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 7, 2006)

If you look at their workout templates you can see that they have vid clips for the movements of the exercises as well, and have different templates to follow (push/pull, twoday split, three day split, upper/lower, etc...)

I don't think women really understand the importance of weight training, or maybe they do and they dismiss it, but I hope that some of the members on the site can get something from this link!


----------



## Wattage (Jul 7, 2006)

I agree, Shimmer. Weight training is the best thing you can do to turn back the clock and make yourself fitter, trimmer and all over stronger. The benefits are amazing... thanks for this!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 7, 2006)

Perhaps it could be used in a fitness journal eh?


----------



## Tyester (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I don't think women really understand the importance of weight training, or maybe they do and they dismiss it, but I hope that some of the members on the site can get something from this link! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think it stems from a fear of having lots of muscles and looking like a pro bodybuilder.(trust me, it takes alot and then some and more to have freakish muscles)

Wieght training is still a great form of excercise, as with any resistance training. And I find it alot more fun than cardio.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 7, 2006)

It's tons more fun than cardio, and it strengthens bones, and it makes the overall appearance of the body so much more svelte.
You're right, a LOT of girls think they're going to bulk up and that's just not the case. :/


----------



## Wattage (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_I think it stems from a fear of having lots of muscles and looking like a pro bodybuilder.(trust me, it takes alot and then some and more to have freakish muscles)

Wieght training is still a great form of excercise, as with any resistance training. And I find it alot more fun than cardio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree - I enjoy weights SO much more than cardio... haha. I always have to get my cardio out of the way first so I can enjoy weights.

I think this definitely needs some attention in the forum. I was planning to do it as the next TOTM but perhaps I will write about weight training sooner...


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 7, 2006)

*I've been doing strength training since I was 13...It's the best way (IMO) to get the flat tum, toned arms and legs, and derierre all women want....When combined w/ Yoga, Ballet, or Pilates (to enhance "length" [even though it doesn't actually make muscles longer, they look longer, lol] of muscle and tone) there's nothing better for a gal's bod!!!!

Thx. Shimm!!!*


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 19, 2006)

It really amazes me how many women are scared of weights. 
FREE weights especially. They're less timid about the machines but once you start talking dumbbells they're like Ohhh no that's not for me!


----------



## Wattage (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_It really amazes me how many women are scared of weights. 
FREE weights especially. They're less timid about the machines but once you start talking dumbbells they're like Ohhh no that's not for me!_

 
I agree... but I do see us overcoming this stigma slowly but surely. 

Free weights are amazing - they allow you to tone and sculpt every muscle in your body in the most efficient manner. I would have some pretty jiggly arms if it weren't for my free weights!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 19, 2006)

Ditto.

And I just modified my program to include a bit more shoulder work, as I had been neglecting that area a bit. I can't imagine NOT using free weights!


----------



## capspock (Jul 26, 2006)

Another great resource is this: http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/women.htm

I have done a lot of weights, but after hurting my shoulder I started Pilates with a physiotherapist. Her class is more grueling then any weights I have done EVER. Too bad I'm going only once a week!

I also need to start cardio again.... ugh.........


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 26, 2006)

I did powercut classes when I was in the army. You only use like 3 and 8 lb weights but good. lawd. 

I kinda miss it.


----------

